# Looking for candle mold



## Lechwe (May 26, 2004)

I am trying to find a particular candle mold. I really like the rolled look in a molded candle. I can find 2" and 3" diameter molds. However, I have seen some candles made of 2 1/2" milds and really like them best. I know I'm kind of picky but does anyone here know where I can find teh 2 1/2" mold?

Thanks

D


----------

